# AT ferries discontinued Bilbao route completely now.



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Received letter from CCC club this morning to say that AT ferries are discontinuing Portsmouth Bilbao route. In other words , the route will not return in April as stated.

I phoned at 11.30 and no alternative routes available for the dates I want. One way back only is available for £619 with Brittany but we had our original crossing for £494 RETURN!!! 

CCC will refund all money paid and our campsite bookings . Will have a think what to do but will probably go to Norfolkline yet again but have missed out on early booking rates now!

Thought it was too good to be true. Was actually looking forward to an affordable longer crossing but will probably stay around France now

Ah well never mind. That's life.

Don't panic if you booked as they do refund in full.

Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*At ferries*

Hello

It is a real shame - for those who had bookings and also for the UK - Spain - UK route as a whole. It was maintaining pressure on Britanny and P&O to keep prices down.

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spain Shame*

Hello,

Thats a real shame beacause P&O are awful and Brittany that bit too dear.

Was it not cost effective for them? Why have they stopped the route have they not only just opened on that route.??

Trev


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

CCC club letter said it was a "commercial decision"

The attached is on AT Ferries site!

Dear Passenger:

Due to continuing operational reasons that could not be solved in the medium term, we regret to inform you that Acciona Trasmediterranea will be cancelling all scheduled sailings between Portsmouth and Bilbao.

All costumers are currently being contacted personally, given a full refund and then offered the most satisfactory alternative option for their travel plans.

For any further information please contact your travel agency or Acciona Trasmediterranea at:

Telephone: 08717 206445

Email: [email protected]

http://www.trasmediterranea.es


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I booked and paid for my return ferry crossing with AT ferries on the 1st Dec 06, no problem on outward trip but was not notified until 29th Jan 07 that my return crossing had been cancelled and had to pay an extra £116 to sail with P & O and i never got my VIP berth i had previously paid for nor did i get my free meals that was part of the VIP deal

I am now in the process of claiming my extra costs through my insurance as the cancellation of AT ferries was beyond my control and so they should have paid all my expenses that i incurred in changing to P & O.

I filled in an claims form with AT ferries at the Bilboa port office and that has been sent too head office in Madrid, i have had no response from them yet.

The fact that the company are returning monies already paid is in my way not sufficient compensation because they had my money in there account for nearly nine weeks so how much more of other peoples cash did they have in their bank account for long periods gaining interest and then only offer a return of half or all of the exact money payed by each person.

I have rung AT ferries in Madrid to ask for an explanation as too why they are no longer committed to the Portsmouth/Bilboa route and i was told it was because of contractual agreements with the Spanish government to operate internally between mainland Spain and the Islands, and as they are down on 2 ships it was longer possible to continue with the ports/bilboa operation.

I was informed that if/when more ferries became available they would resume the crossings, but from the post above this seems it just will not happen.

It's another case of joe soap getting another slap in the face from large companies who just take your money and then tell you to get lost when it suits them.


Bob


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Latest price changes*

Much regret in finding you have had ferry crossings cancelled, and probably find that Spanish law will make for diffculty in re-imbursment claim settlements.
But don't be too quick to condemn P&O.
I used Norfolk last year. Beat all others in pricing.
This year, same period, Easter, their fare is astronomical. £399 return.
P&O want £200, same days same vehicles.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

WingPete, i have been a faithful supporter of Norfolk Line for many years but refuse to travel with them now over there price structure.

I know they have put on 3 new fantastic ferries and it has to be paid for by someone but why so high, have they never heard of the more the merrier makes up for I'm not paying that price.

As far as AT Ferries goes i must admit i will not be holding my breath for any "compo" but maybe some of the legal eagles on here can tell me, how much of a claim would i have against the CCC as they are the booking agents so responsible to me for my cancellation :?: 

Bob


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't know what sort of contract you had with C&CC apart from accepting their terms and conditions, but I would be surprised if they didn't have a clause that was force majeur ie it is outside of their control. See I guess you didn't go to them and say get me to X and they said yes and made the arrangements you are most likely to have said i want to book on AT on such a crossing .... what deal can you get. So really they are acting as your agent but of course they were paid by AT some sort of commission so you might have a little room for manoeuver. 

At any case keep all receipts that show you as being out of pocket.

Regards frank


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Frank, it was sort of like what you say, i firstly went on the net direct with AT and got a quote of £695 full VIP crossing, then i called the CCC and asked them for the best price offer for the same crossing with the same package (VIP berths, meals included) and it was they that suggested i go with AT instead of (P & O, £802 VIP)and they quoted £402 so i booked with them on AT.

Now i now it was my decision with whom i sailed with but it was with their recommendations i sailed with AT so was I my own agent or were they my agents. :?: 

I have all the receipts and original booking invoices with which i have forwarded copies to the insurance company.

My main objection too all this debacle is that it cost me £25 to change my return date 3 days before i received notification of the cancellation, nothing was said at the time that this was about to happen by the CCC nor AT ferries, they cancelled on me and i never even got my £25 back, it just isn't fair in my opinion as i seem to have no re-course for any re-imbursement from anyone.

Bob


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

*Talk about cash in*

Just saw this post and thought I would check what my already booked P&O crossing costs now after the announcement.

Booked 24th February 2007

Outward £494.50 
Inward £505.75

Full standard price no discount as then paid with Tecso vouchers saving me 75% on above.

Tonight

Outward £691.75 
Inward £660.50

Talk about Vulture Circling...

you have my sincerest commiserations as it was only the Tesco deal that stopped me booking AT too


----------



## inspiredron (Feb 12, 2007)

I understand that part of the reason for AT Ferries withdrawal is the decision by P&O to charter Pride of Bilbao for one more year (ie 2007). When P&O were pulling out of th Bilbao route the Spanish Government put pressure on Acciona Trasmediterranea to run the route, presumably to ensure the prosperity of the port of Bilbao. Now P&O are operating that reason no longer applies and Spain reckons that Cadiz to Canaries is more important!

That is no reason for Acciona to unilaterally break their contracts. Government pressure or commercial pressure does not constitute "Force majeure". AT's terms and conditions can be found on their website.
http://www.trasmediterranea.es/index.asp?section=guia_pasajero&id=21

Check the terms of your contract with AT or your agent very carefully. I believe that you have the ability to pursue this in the Small Claims Court and that, as AT do not specify Spanish Law in their contractual terms, UK contract Law will apply. That should require AT to pay appropriate compensation.

Check with your CAB or Trading Standards Officer if you feel as incensed as I did and want to pursue matters.

I have had long discussions with the Caravan Club's Travel Service Manager and, after a lot of thought, have decided that life is too short to pursue the matter through the courts - I will go Dover Calais instead and drive down.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Maybe I will start saving Tesco vouchers now then and book PO for crossing next year.

CCC club phoned me back and we changed booking to Dover/ Calais and a full refund for campsites and ferry crossing is being made. 
Before I spoke to them I checked on SeaFrance web and entered the discount code from MHF. The cost was £60.50. CCC quoted £64 so they agreed immediately to match that price so thanks to MHF I have had part of my subs returned in the form of ferry discount.

*£60.50 return July/August for 7 metre is excellent.* It keeps getting cheaper and cheaper every year. Lets hope SeaFrance do not pull out now!
Chris


----------

